# Well, naked lunch doesn't work. What about? ...



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought naked lunch to use as a highlighter, but it barely shows up on my skin. It looks great when I swatch it with my finger, but on my lids, it looks like nothing.
Does anyone have any recommendations that will show up? I was thinking about shroom or dazzlelight.


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 18, 2010)

I have nylon and i love it as a hightlight colour!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 18, 2010)

other ones that i have and use for highlight:

orb, jest, blanc type, vanilla, provence (pressed pigment), shroom, next to nothing, daisychain







 Hope that helps!


----------



## January (Apr 18, 2010)

What's your skintone??

Vanilla, Blanc Type and Dazzlelight are my favorite highlights


----------



## Babylard (Apr 18, 2010)

it would help if you told us your skintone. but im nc20/25 and shroom nylon and vanilla are great highlighters for me, depending on the amount of frost you like. ive been dying dazzlelight for a while, it is a praetty color =D


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 18, 2010)

I love Nylon also. It's a pale white gold frost. It's perfect if u have golden/yellow undertones!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm a NC35, Shroom, Nylon and Vanilla are great highlight colours.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm NC20 and my fave highlighters are Shroom, Dazzlelight, Nylon and Blanc Type. If you are into pigments at all, Naked and Vanilla are great.


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys! My skin is light. I wear photoready in nude. When I applied naked lunch, it kind of just blended in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 18, 2010)

I use blanc type and Crystal Avalanche for highlighting.
Or NARS Abyssinia is a great highlight


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

Blanc Type and dazzlelight!!! Nylon is good too but it's a little frosty


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't go with shroom, I have a light skintone too & it doesn't show up too great. I use it as a sort of "base" between the crease & browbone. I like Nylon, phloof & crystal avalanche (with a light hand) as highlighter. These are all frosty colours.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm an NC15/20, and I wear Vanilla & Dazzlelight most often.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Apr 19, 2010)

I def. agree with dazzlelight for a shimmery highlight or vanilla for more of a matte highlight...i find nylon tooo shimmery and Im very pale and shroom looks like dirty socks on me.  Weird way of describing it but thats what it looks like hahaha


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 19, 2010)

idealy you don't want your highlight to show.  you want it to be the same or one shade lighter than your skintone.  the only thing that should show is the shimmer if your using a shimmer (with a more matte lid, matte with a shimmer lid).


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm an NC25 and love Shroom or Grain....not sure why grain does not get more love as an everyday highlight!


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 25, 2010)

Try applying Naked Lunch wet, it might show up perfectly on you then. I think you'd love Vanilla or Dazzlelight also. Nylon is a really frosty white gold, I love it but it's def not a natural looking highlight.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Ricepaper.


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 5, 2010)

Apply Naked Lunch over Bare Study paint pot... I am NC25 and I can actually use it as a lid colour like that - and do it often


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 6, 2010)

i personally LOVE Mac Grand Entrance.


----------

